# Batman - Roborovski hamster - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Batman 
DOB: Young adult

Batman has come to us because his previous owners landlord changed their policy on keeping animals, and he wasn't allowed to stay. 
He has come in with his brother, but they had been fighting so the previous owner split them up. They are looking for homes on their own. 
He is a typical Roborovski and is very fast.

We ask for a donation of whatever you can afford.

Located in Old Coulsdon, Surrey UK

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0751 568 4921
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Batman is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally in a new home


----------

